# Launcher + DirectX/OpenGL Einstellung



## Mars (28. Juli 2006)

Funktioniert der DirectX/OpenGL Switch eigentlich auch mit dem Launcher? Hatte gedacht die Performance würde sich vlt. ändern aber tat sich nichts... (wie) kann ich rausfinden, dass das auch funktioniert? In der config.wtf hab ich auch nix mit DirectX/OpenGL gefunden.

PS: Kommen mit der Computecseite dann eigentlich auch neue Funktionen? Verfeinerte Suche, Dropchancesortierung, usw.?


----------



## Roran (28. Juli 2006)

Mars schrieb:


> Funktioniert der DirectX/OpenGL Switch eigentlich auch mit dem Launcher? Hatte gedacht die Performance würde sich vlt. ändern aber tat sich nichts... (wie) kann ich rausfinden, dass das auch funktioniert? In der config.wtf hab ich auch nix mit DirectX/OpenGL gefunden.
> 
> PS: Kommen mit der Computecseite dann eigentlich auch neue Funktionen? Verfeinerte Suche, Dropchancesortierung, usw.?



Nutzt Du Linux, Mac oder WinDoof ?

Bei Windoof ist es im Blasc einzustellen.
Mußt aber das Update dir ziehen.

Ausschnitt aus den NEWS.

Patchnotes zur aktuellen Version 0.12.0:
-Config
* World of Warcraft kann nun im OpenGL oder DirectX Modus gestartet werden


----------



## Mars (28. Juli 2006)

Windows

Habs ja im Blasc eingestellt nur mir stellt sich die Frage - da es wohl nicht in die config.wtf geschrieben wird - ob das auch mit der Launcher.exe statt der WoW.exe geht?


----------



## Mars (6. August 2006)

Mars schrieb:


> Habs ja im Blasc eingestellt nur mir stellt sich die Frage - da es wohl nicht in die config.wtf geschrieben wird - ob das auch mit der Launcher.exe statt der WoW.exe geht?


----------



## Crowley (6. August 2006)

Soweit ich weiß wird bei der openGL Einstellung die Exe mit dem Parameter -opengl gestartet. An der Config wird nix geändert. Ob das auch mit der Launcher.exe funktioniert weiß ich nicht, allerdings hab ich da so meine Zweifel.


----------



## Nyana (7. August 2006)

Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, daß dieses Feature nicht funktioniert und trotz Einstellung OpenGL im D3D Modus gestartet wird - weil der "offizielle" Schalter (-opengl) die Framerate i.d.R. stark einbrechen läßt - ja WoW ist eben nicht wirklich ein OpenGL Spiel.

Übergebe ich den Parameter per Blasc, ändert sich gar nix .. sorry - ich glaube, der Schalter zieht so nicht, wie kann ich das prüfen, in welchem Modus WoW gerade läuft ?


----------

